# MEXHIKA TRIKE DISPLAY FOR SALE



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SINCE MEXHIKA GOT SOLD I STILL GOT THE DISPLAYED AND TURNTABLE FOR SALE I HAVE TWO DISPLAYED BOXES, MY NEW ONE THE AZTEK TEMPLE AND OLD ONE FLAT BROWN BOX 626-384-1917 ILL POST PICS ASAP ALSO I HAVE MY 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATED TURNTABLE BAR FOR SALE TOO TEMPLE WAS MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS AND ITS SUEAD REAL EXPENSIVE, 800OBO OR TRADE PLUSE CASH MY BROWN DISPLAY BOX IS A CHOLCOATE BROWN VALOUR INTERIOR ILLL TAKE 150 FOR IT OR TRADE???? AND MY GOLD PLATED 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR WAS CUSTOM MADE BY MANNY BIKE SHOP I WANT 500 FOR IT OR TRADE PLUSE CASH ALSO I HAVE MY TURN TABLE MOTOR ILL TAKE 200 FOR THAT ITS A HAVEY DUTY MOTOR TO HOLD LOTS OF WEIGHT!!! 626-384-1917TEXT ME OR PM ME OFFERS MUST SELL ASAP DONT NEED ANY OF IT NO MORE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

THE NEW DISPLAYED AND TRUN TABLE BAR FOR SALE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

HERES THE OLD DISPLAYED BUTS LOOKS NEW AND READY TO SHOW


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821539
> *SINCE MEXHIKA GOT SOLD I STILL GOT THE DISPLAYED AND TURNTABLE FOR SALE I HAVE TWO DISPLAYED BOXES, MY NEW ONE THE AZTEK TEMPLE AND OLD ONE FLAT BROWN BOX 626-384-1917 ILL POST PICS ASAP ALSO I HAVE MY 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATED TURNTABLE BAR FOR SALE TOO TEMPLE WAS MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS AND ITS SUEAD REAL EXPENSIVE, 800OBO OR TRADE PLUSE CASH MY BROWN DISPLAY BOX IS A CHOLCOATE BROWN VALOUR INTERIOR ILLL TAKE 150 FOR IT OR TRADE???? AND MY GOLD PLATED 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR WAS CUSTOM MADE BY MANNY BIKE SHOP I WANT 500 FOR IT OR TRADE PLUSE CASH ALSO I HAVE MY TURN TABLE MOTOR ILL TAKE 200 FOR THAT ITS A HAVEY DUTY MOTOR TO HOLD LOTS OF WEIGHT!!! 626-384-1917TEXT ME OR PM ME OFFERS MUST SELL ASAP DONT NEED ANY OF IT NO MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18821597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

for the old display i want $100 frime and for the temple i want $600 frime and for the turn table bar gold plated i want $400 frim and for the trun table motor i want $100 frim must sell every thing dont have no used for it :biggrin:


----------



## 89chevy89 (Dec 4, 2007)

the old turntable 100 for everything turntable, brown base?


----------



## pedritooro (Jan 26, 2010)

Good Prices


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 89chevy89_@Oct 21 2010, 03:54 PM~18873158
> *the old turntable 100 for everything turntable, brown base?
> *


brown base only 100


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by pedritooro_@Oct 21 2010, 09:51 PM~18876547
> *Good Prices
> *


i no :biggrin: any offers out there hit me with your best shot need to sell no room for them


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

TO THE TOP :0


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

DO YOU HAVE A MOTOR ON THE SMALL SQUARE BASE..LMK..WHAT KIND OF TRADES ARE YOU LOOKING FOR... VERRY INTRESTED ON IT ...PM ME..


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MOTRO SOLD :biggrin: STILL HAVE THE DISPLAYS AND 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATEDBAR FOR SALE


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 24 2010, 09:53 AM~18893444
> *MOTRO SOLD  :biggrin: STILL HAVE THE DISPLAYS AND 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATEDBAR FOR SALE
> *


WHATS THE LOWEST YOU WANT FOR THE SQUARE BOX DISPLAY...LMK


----------



## STiLL RAPPiN32 (Jan 17, 2008)

:0 :0


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 24 2010, 02:51 PM~18894856
> *WHATS THE LOWEST YOU WANT FOR THE SQUARE BOX DISPLAY...LMK
> *


100


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821539
> *SINCE MEXHIKA GOT SOLD I STILL GOT THE DISPLAYED AND TURNTABLE FOR SALE I HAVE TWO DISPLAYED BOXES, MY NEW ONE THE AZTEK TEMPLE AND OLD ONE FLAT BROWN BOX 626-384-1917 ILL POST PICS ASAP ALSO I HAVE MY 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATED TURNTABLE BAR FOR SALE TOO TEMPLE WAS MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS AND ITS SUEAD REAL EXPENSIVE, 800OBO OR TRADE PLUSE CASH MY BROWN DISPLAY BOX IS A CHOLCOATE BROWN VALOUR INTERIOR ILLL TAKE 150 FOR IT OR TRADE???? AND MY GOLD PLATED 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR WAS CUSTOM MADE BY MANNY BIKE SHOP I WANT 500 FOR IT OR TRADE PLUSE CASH ALSO I HAVE MY TURN TABLE MOTOR ILL TAKE 200 FOR THAT ITS A HAVEY DUTY MOTOR TO HOLD LOTS OF WEIGHT!!! 626-384-1917TEXT ME OR PM ME OFFERS MUST SELL ASAP DONT NEED ANY OF IT NO MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


any offers ???? :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


for sale make offers????? :biggrin: or trades ??????


----------



## BIG AL 310 (Aug 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 4 2010, 04:54 PM~18987141
> *for sale make offers????? :biggrin:  or trades ??????
> *


WHAT UP NOAH ITS BIG AL U NO BROWN SUGAR HIT ME UP IF U THINK UR SPINER WILL HOLD A 26 IN 3WHEELER


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BIG AL 310_@Nov 6 2010, 09:11 PM~19004665
> *WHAT UP NOAH ITS BIG AL U NO BROWN SUGAR HIT ME UP IF U THINK UR SPINER WILL HOLD A 26 IN 3WHEELER
> *


what up hell ya it will call me or get at me pm stillo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

Trade pluse cash???? any og schwinn or beach cuzers for trade for Displayed


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 8 2010, 06:49 PM~19019752
> *Trade pluse cash???? any og schwinn or beach cuzers for trade for Displayed
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

any offfers or trades???????626-384-1917


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have the turntable bar for sale or trade 400


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:45 PM~18821597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i have box for sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


have this aztec temple for sale for 400 or trade and i have the gold plated bar for 300


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

ill give you 60 for it


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

POSTING FOR THE HOMIE LINCOLNSAL








:wow: :wow:


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 24 2010, 06:06 PM~19156147
> *POSTING FOR THE HOMIE LINCOLNSAL
> 
> 
> ...


U mean the homie Noah


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LINCOLNSAL_@Nov 24 2010, 08:05 PM~19156719
> *U mean the homie Noah
> *


LOL EITHER WAY THAT HYNA GOTS SOME BIG ASS TITS :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 24 2010, 07:06 PM~19156147
> *POSTING FOR THE HOMIE LINCOLNSAL
> 
> 
> ...


hell ya my lady gots some big ass tits :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Nov 29 2010, 01:12 PM~19190738
> *hell ya my lady gots some big ass tits :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I DIDNT KNW THAT WAS UR LADY TILL SAL TOLD ME :happysad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Nov 29 2010, 08:05 PM~19194412
> *LOL I DIDNT KNW THAT WAS UR LADY TILL SAL TOLD ME  :happysad:
> *


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 2 2010, 04:49 PM~19221731
> *
> *


does she got a sister thats over 18 in az lol jk


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 2 2010, 07:32 PM~19222998
> *does she got a sister thats over 18 in az lol jk
> *


YA BUT YOU HAVE TO COME TO CALI TO GET YOUR LAP DANCE FROM HERE LOL


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NEW DISPLAYED AND TRUN TABLE BAR FOR SALE DISPLAYED 400 BAT 300


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)




----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 6 2010, 01:57 PM~19254167
> *YA BUT YOU HAVE TO COME TO CALI TO GET YOUR LAP DANCE FROM HERE LOL
> *


DAMN THATS A MISSION LOL THE ONLY TIME I GO TO CALI IS TO EAT TURKEY AT MA TIAS PAD :happysad:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by brownie_602_@Dec 6 2010, 08:29 PM~19258021
> *DAMN THATS A MISSION LOL THE ONLY TIME I GO TO CALI IS TO EAT TURKEY AT MA TIAS PAD  :happysad:
> *


WELL COME DWN TO THE BROWN SIDE OF TOWN AND ILL BUY YOUSOME TAMALES LOL


----------



## brownie_602 (Dec 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 7 2010, 02:12 PM~19264308
> *WELL COME DWN TO THE BROWN SIDE OF TOWN AND ILL BUY YOUSOME TAMALES LOL
> *


LOL ALL LA IS THE BROWN SIDE OF TOWN 

N I LOVE THEM CALI TAMALE I USED TO ALWAYS BUY THEM


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

GOT MY ALL OG SHWINN STING RAY 5 SPEEP DELUX WITH WORKING OG ACCESSOR







IES FOR SALE


----------



## 73 Lincoln (Mar 26, 2010)

happy birthday noah from your friend sam :rimshot: :h5:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 73 Lincoln_@Dec 7 2010, 06:13 PM~19266536
> *happy birthday noah from your friend sam :rimshot:  :h5:
> *


HEY THANKS SAM :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## yOuNgWiCkS (Aug 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 7 2010, 03:27 PM~19265563
> *GOT MY ALL OG SHWINN STING RAY 5 SPEEP DELUX WITH WORKING OG ACCESSOR
> 
> 
> ...


price?? :wow:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by yOuNgWiCkS_@Dec 8 2010, 09:43 PM~19279039
> *price??  :wow:
> *


best offer takes it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AZTEC TEMPLE DISPLAYED AND 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR STILL FOR SALE GET AT ME OR TEXT ME 626-384-1917


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

ill give you 20 for it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

DISPLAY AND TURN TABLE BAR STAND FOR SALE STILL


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

for sale ot trade????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821539
> *SINCE MEXHIKA GOT SOLD I STILL GOT THE DISPLAYED AND TURNTABLE FOR SALE I HAVE TWO DISPLAYED BOXES, MY NEW ONE THE AZTEK TEMPLE AND OLD ONE FLAT BROWN BOX 626-384-1917 ILL POST PICS ASAP ALSO I HAVE MY 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATED TURNTABLE BAR FOR SALE TOO TEMPLE WAS MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS AND ITS SUEAD REAL EXPENSIVE, 800OBO OR TRADE PLUSE CASH MY BROWN DISPLAY BOX IS A CHOLCOATE BROWN VALOUR INTERIOR ILLL TAKE 150 FOR IT OR TRADE???? AND MY GOLD PLATED 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR WAS CUSTOM MADE BY MANNY BIKE SHOP I WANT 500 FOR IT OR TRADE PLUSE CASH ALSO I HAVE MY TURN TABLE MOTOR ILL TAKE 200 FOR THAT ITS A HAVEY DUTY MOTOR TO HOLD LOTS OF WEIGHT!!! 626-384-1917TEXT ME OR PM ME OFFERS MUST SELL ASAP DONT NEED ANY OF IT NO MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:39 PM~18821539
> *SINCE MEXHIKA GOT SOLD I STILL GOT THE DISPLAYED AND TURNTABLE FOR SALE I HAVE TWO DISPLAYED BOXES, MY NEW ONE THE AZTEK TEMPLE AND OLD ONE FLAT BROWN BOX 626-384-1917 ILL POST PICS ASAP ALSO I HAVE MY 3 WHEELER GOLD PLATED TURNTABLE BAR FOR SALE TOO TEMPLE WAS MADE BY HENRYS CUSTOMS AND ITS SUEAD REAL EXPENSIVE, 800OBO OR TRADE PLUSE CASH MY BROWN DISPLAY BOX IS A CHOLCOATE BROWN VALOUR INTERIOR ILLL TAKE 150 FOR IT OR TRADE???? AND MY GOLD PLATED 3 WHEELER TRUN TABLE BAR WAS CUSTOM MADE BY MANNY BIKE SHOP I WANT 500 FOR IT OR TRADE PLUSE CASH ALSO I HAVE MY TURN TABLE MOTOR ILL TAKE 200 FOR THAT ITS A HAVEY DUTY MOTOR TO HOLD LOTS OF WEIGHT!!! 626-384-1917TEXT ME OR PM ME OFFERS MUST SELL ASAP DONT NEED ANY OF IT NO MORE  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

up for grabs still full aztec displayed


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 15 2011, 11:38 AM~19875713
> *up for grabs still full aztec displayed
> *


No one want your shittttt!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 7 2010, 04:27 PM~19265563
> *GOT MY ALL OG SHWINN STING RAY 5 SPEEP DELUX WITH WORKING OG ACCESSOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: dats a firme bike


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Feb 16 2011, 03:56 PM~19886044
> *:wow: dats a firme bike
> *


thanks bro wanna buy it


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

how much u askin for the schwinn and duz it cum with the display


----------



## just4fun2011 (Jul 13, 2010)

ill give you 40 for the display fool ok and you can bring it to my pad ok


----------



## -GT- RAY (Nov 13, 2009)

how much on the old display.???


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by furby714_@Feb 22 2011, 06:43 PM~19935769
> *how much u askin for the schwinn and duz it cum with the display
> *


ya everything for sale i take 2,000 for everything


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 22 2011, 07:39 PM~19936417
> *how much on the old display.???
> *


100


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Dec 7 2010, 04:27 PM~19265563
> *GOT MY ALL OG SHWINN STING RAY 5 SPEEP DELUX WITH WORKING OG ACCESSOR
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Oct 15 2010, 03:42 PM~18821570
> *
> 
> 
> ...


4 sale


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SNAPPER818 (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Feb 22 2011, 06:31 PM~19935655
> *thanks bro wanna buy it
> *


 :happysad: i would but i dont even got enuff money to get my frame bacc


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SNAPPER818_@Mar 2 2011, 05:53 PM~20000105
> *:happysad:  i would but i dont even got enuff money to get my frame bacc
> *


dammmmiiittttttt


----------



## vicmarcos (Jan 6, 2009)

been bussy i'll call u bout 3 today


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by vicmarcos_@Mar 5 2011, 08:07 AM~20020859
> *been bussy i'll call u bout 3 today
> *


you got it hit me up homies


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

sale pendding :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SOLD IT SOLD IT SOLD IT!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GT- RAY_@Feb 22 2011, 07:39 PM~19936417
> *how much on the old display.???
> *


I still have that box displayed if any ones wants it best offer take it hit me up its just there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@May 26 2011, 10:57 AM~20633300
> *I still have that box displayed if any ones wants it best offer take it hit me up its just there
> *


Best OFFER TAKES IT I WAS ASKING 80 SO BEST OFFER TAKE IT ?????? TRUST ME I DONT WANT IT LOL YOU GUYS PICK UP OR I DROP OFF OR SHIP????


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> HERES THE OLD DISPLAYED BUTS LOOKS NEW AND READY TO SHOW


 i still got this display box for sale or trade


----------



## 405PRIDEBIKES (Sep 15, 2009)

is the motor still on it


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

nope got sold just have DISPLAY BROWN BOX FOR SALE


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

MEXICA said:


> i still got this display box for sale or trade


HAVE DISPLAY BOX FORSALE NO MOTOR


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

got any better pic's Noah uffin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

see u guys there


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

ttt my display box is still for sale 80obo


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

SOLD IT SOLD IT SOLD IT  THANKS N CONGRATS TO THE NEW OWNER ENJOYED


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Has anyone seen my old dispalyed out in a show? I no it was sold to someone up north n cali but never saw what went on it ????


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

mexhika said:


> Has anyone seen my old dispalyed out in a show? I no it was sold to someone up north n cali but never saw what went on it ????


na bro we havent even seen the dude that owns the trike that has ur old display


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Clown Confusion said:


> na bro we havent even seen the dude that owns the trike that has ur old display


Mikey he was at the socios show in 2011


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

I rember that


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

I wanna say his name on here was vicmarcos hit up sprockets he was talking to him


/\	fixed lol


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

No his name is vicmarcos big mando is some one else


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

mexhika said:


> Has anyone seen my old dispalyed out in a show? I no it was sold to someone up north n cali but never saw what went on it ????


Speaking of Displays.How Is The Display For Your TOP SECRET Bike Coming Along..


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Speaking of Displays.How Is The Display For Your TOP SECRET Bike Coming Along..


LoL it ain't exactly to top secret now is it //\\


----------



## Richiecool69elka (Aug 11, 2011)

96tein said:


> LoL it ain't exactly to top secret now is it //\\


:shh: LOL


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Lmao too funny you guys are crazy!  Well if anyone see homeboy tell him I would like to buy it back if he aint gonna used it. Have him hit me up on here. Thanks homies see you all n vegas


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Richiecool69elka said:


> Speaking of Displays.How Is The Display For Your TOP SECRET Bike Coming Along..


Manny Bike Shop


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

are u making a part 2


----------



## mexhika (Apr 23, 2013)

Clown Confusion said:


> are u making a part 2


Something like that but I'm building my 48 and still to finish my 62


----------



## 78mc (Jun 9, 2009)

mexhika said:


> Something like that but I'm building my 48 and still to finish my 62


Your not finishing shit!!


----------

